# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  MagicBands, colorful, waterproof wristbands,  Disney

## Airicist

disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/my-disney-experience/bands-cards

----------


## Airicist

MagicBand Testing at Resort Room Door, Epcot Attractions and Food Purchase, MyMagic+, FastPass+

Published on Aug 1, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "The Magic Cashless Kingdom: Why Disney Is Betting $1 Billion on Wearables"
The Magic Band tailors a guest's user experience and eliminates the need to carry cash

by John Wenz
March 10, 2015

----------

